# 2nd Year USC School of Cinematic Arts MFA Student, AMA



## sharkb8 (Dec 5, 2019)

Do it. Ask me things. And I will tell you answers. Yup.


----------



## mac_53156 (Dec 5, 2019)

What did your portfolio look like before you started attending (like did your thesis or something earn awards or official submission slots)?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 5, 2019)

sharkb8 said:


> Do it. Ask me things. And I will tell you answers. Yup.


Nice to see you back! Hope you're enjoying it. Are you in the production track?


----------



## sharkb8 (Dec 5, 2019)

mac_53156 said:


> What did your portfolio look like before you started attending (like did your thesis or something earn awards or official submission slots)?


I mean I tried to beef up my portfolio as much as possible, but my “awards” were just school awards from my undergrad at a tiny Catholic college. It didn’t really matter though. USC doesn’t really care about portfolio. Half of my class when they started had never done film before. USC primarily cares about your personal statement, so I really really worked on mine till it was as perfect as I could get it.


Chris W said:


> Nice to see you back! Hope you're enjoying it. Are you in the production track?


Hey again! I hope to stick around and check back in periodically I still love this site.
I have loved my time at SCA so far. Just finishing up the first year now. I’ve met so many people and had so many life changing experiences and I feel like I’m improving at getting closer to the thing I love doing (creating). And yes I’m in the production track. I started out wanting to direct or edit, but I was surprised to find out along the way that I’m a pretty solid producer, so I’ll be trying that out more going into the second year


----------



## Chris W (Dec 5, 2019)

sharkb8 said:


> And yes I’m in the production track. I started out wanting to direct or edit, but I was surprised to find out along the way that I’m a pretty solid producer, so I’ll be trying that out mor


Ah yes. I started film school wanting to direct but realized I wanted to edit. 

Please keep us posted. How many projects have you worked on so far? Can you describe a typical "day in the life" at USC SCA?

Glad you love the site.  ?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Dec 6, 2019)

1) *Collaboration:* I heard that each class has 60 folks. How hard/easy is it to start scoping out the people you want to start collaborating with? Is it a rat race to get with the strongest DP/Director/Writer/Producer first or does it kind of play itself out over the course of assigned teams/work over the 1st year?

2) *Time: *In the 1st year, do you have time to pursue outside endeavors or will classes/production pretty much be your singular life?


----------



## Armslength (Dec 7, 2019)

What should be kept in mind during the first semester? I've heard that the Production I class is difficult


----------



## sharkb8 (Dec 9, 2019)

Chris W said:


> How many projects have you worked on so far? Can you describe a typical "day in the life" at USC SCA?


 I have worked on dozens of projects in basically every capacity including Director, Producer, Editor, Director of Photography, Gaffer, Grip, PA, and Actor. 

A typical day in the life is actually pretty normal compared to most other schools. We go to class, do homework, have meetings, etc. The real differences are that 1. Classes are (often) quite enjoyable because we're working on movies. 2. We have no free time. Even when we are not in class, there is always a project that needs to be planned for, shot listed, edited, cast, etc., and then your weekends are spent doing the filming of those projects, so your life is movies. That's what I signed up for though XD.



truffleshuffle said:


> 1) *Collaboration:* I heard that each class has 60 folks. How hard/easy is it to start scoping out the people you want to start collaborating with? Is it a rat race to get with the strongest DP/Director/Writer/Producer first or does it kind of play itself out over the course of assigned teams/work over the 1st year?
> 
> 2) *Time: *In the 1st year, do you have time to pursue outside endeavors?


1. Yes each incoming cohort (spring/fall) has around 60 students. So far in the first year we were assigned our team members so collaboration was incredibly important, but it was more about working with the people we got assigned, rather than selecting people to collaborate with. Going forward, I'm very much looking forward to picking people I want to work with. I already have a list of people who I trust and who I think are talented who I'd like to work with. I think basically everyone in the cohort knows each other, or at least knows of each other, so reputations do get around. 

As far as a rat race, I think it's less about people racing to be with the best DP's, and more about how some people just get fucked over. If you get a bad partner you're just gonna have to live with it. That has challenges, but it also can be very rewarding. Some trios manage to overcome their lack of experience because they really work with each other and rise above their inexperience. It's in your best interest to try to bring out the best in your partners, rather than pining over how you wish you could have someone else on your team.

2. No. 



Armslength said:


> What should be kept in mind during the first semester? I've heard that the Production I class is difficult


If you can come to USC with a few ideas and/or scripts already prepared that are 5 minutes with no dialogue, you'll have a major leg up. The main thing to keep in mind for the first semester (and even more for the second semester) is that you HAVE to collaborate. Literally everyone will have issues with their trio. But almost no one is willing to admit that they themselves are responsible for just as many issues as the partners they'll blame. If you come into the first year at USC willing to take responsibility for the issues that arise, you will have a wonderful experience imo.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for the response.

Another question: Are there opportunities to be a Teaching Assistant or something similar to offset tuition costs?


----------



## sharkb8 (Dec 11, 2019)

truffleshuffle said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Another question: Are there opportunities to be a Teaching Assistant or something similar to offset tuition costs?


 Basically yes. TA positions are reserved for critical studies students (PHD’s). But production classes (the ones for MFA’s) have SA’s “Student Assistants”. You aren’t allowed to be an SA in your first semester, and not many people do it in the second semester because the second semester is the busiest one of all. But at the beginning of your second year a lot of people decide to SA. I will be SA’ing for 2 classes next semester, and I’m excited.

The pay is basically minimum wage, but if you SA for some of the more challenging classes, there will also be a tuition cut ranging from $1,000-$4,000 for that semester. USC, like any of the top film schools other than UT-Austin, is exorbitantly expensive, so SA’ing will barely make a dent in the total cost, but it’s still money and it’s good experience if you’re looking at a professorship in the future.


----------



## storyteller (Dec 11, 2019)

I also have a question!

I know it's possible to get a merit-scholarship once you're already a student, but how are the chances of actually getting one?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Dec 11, 2019)

storyteller said:


> I know it's possible to get a merit-scholarship once you're already a student, but how are the chances of actually getting one?



Oh, to piggyback off of storyteller's question, I read somewhere that if your 1st year films win any awards or gets recognition at various film festivals, that this positively affects how much SCA will offer you in 2nd year scholarships. Is this true/accurate?


----------



## sharkb8 (Dec 11, 2019)

storyteller said:


> I also have a question!
> 
> I know it's possible to get a merit-scholarship once you're already a student, but how are the chances of actually getting one?


There are a lot of scholarships, but virtually all of them are partial scholarships. From what I understand, nearly everyone here has at least some sort of scholarship. So it's not hard to get one, but it is usually hard to get some of the bigger ones.



truffleshuffle said:


> Oh, to piggyback off of storyteller's question, I read somewhere that if your 1st year films win any awards or gets recognition at various film festivals, that this positively affects how much SCA will offer you in 2nd year scholarships. Is this true/accurate?


Yeah I've heard this too. I believe it's true, but you'd probably be best off not banking on this happening. In your first semester, your production class will be 507, where you and your trio make films using a very very nice camcorder, The Canon XC-15... but it's still a camcorder. I've seen some lovely work from 507, but a 5 minute film shot on a camcorder by 3 people, 2 of whom are usually noobs, your odds of having a festival winning film are virtually 0.

In your second semester, you take 508, where you get a professional quality camera, and you tend to be better off in terms of experience. But here's the thing. I've watched a few hundred 508's now. If I've seen 300, then I'd estimate that 250 of them were equally forgettable. 30 of them were godawful. And the other 20 were slightly memorable. I haven't ever seen an amazing film that will be going to Cannes or winning any significant festival. Part of that is also that they're 5 minute films, so it's not exactly conducive to making a festival film. 

Also the professors will hint at this repeatedly even though many students don't seem to hear it. 508 is an exercise. It's not an attempt to make the most perfect film ever. It's a chance to learn how to collaborate with people when you're thrown together on a team. So don't bank on this exercise turning into a festival winning, scholarship earning short film.

Still, all that being said, yes there are scholarships available if your films win some festivals. Just don't throw all your eggs in the "I'm gonna get a scholarship cuz of my 507!"


----------



## Chris W (Dec 12, 2019)

What do you wish you know before you applied?

What do you wish you knew before you started?

How does the reality of USC film school compare to what you imagined it would be like?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 12, 2019)

Also what are your tips for current applicants?


----------



## sharkb8 (Dec 13, 2019)

Chris W said:


> What do you wish you know before you applied?
> 
> What do you wish you knew before you started?
> 
> How does the reality of USC film school compare to what you imagined it would be like?



So far nothing has blindsided me. I feel like I knew exactly what I was going to get, because I researched it all in advance. I made sure to be fully aware of how the loan situation would work out. For me that meant being aware of and committed to the concept of using Income Based Repayment, so I always justified the decision to go to film school by asking "Am I willing to give up 15% of my income for the next 15 years to be able to get into the industry I truly love?" And I always answered that question yes. So that mostly means I'm willing to rack up a big dollar amount in loans, because that won't change the amount I actually will repay, since what I'll pay will be tied to IBR.

I also made sure to research all the different schools very closely. I knew I wanted USC because it's the highest ranked film school, it has a really fun atmosphere for sports (which I had missed in undergrad so I'm glad I get to experience it in grad school) and most importantly, the SCA is far and away the best film school for providing students with job placement opportunities. One of the criticisms I sometimes see of USC is that it's too rigid/set in the way things have to be done, but much of that is because if you want to have a paid job, there are expectations you'll have to fulfill. USC prepares you for that, and the professors/alumni are always on the lookout for paid opportunities to hook you up with. That's the real advantage of the SCA. If you can't get a job in the industry coming out of here, you can only blame yourself, because the hookups are here. Once you have the job, then maybe you can go pursue some super experimental artsy stuff, but if you want to eat, you need to get the job in the first place, and USC is the best at helping you get there.

I think the reality of USC film school is a little bit different than I expected, in that the quality of the films are generally pretty crappy. I think I had a somewhat head in the clouds idea that everyone's movies were going to be amazing, but really that's just not the case. This says 3 things to me.
1. It's nowhere near as hard to get into SCA as you might be telling yourself. There are noobs in every class, so we all have/had a good shot of being equal to them.
2. All film school projects need to be judged as learning experiences. I've also done screening for films submitted to AFI Festival, and I noticed the same thing. The school projects, no matter what school (USC, NYU, Columbia, Chapman, etc.) were nearly all lacking in some aspect or another. Just being at a top film school won't make you a great filmmaker. Then you need to really apply yourself and put maximum effort into being able to notice the flaws in your work that others can see but you haven't gotten good enough to notice yet.
3. Making movies is a hard hard skill. Part of the reason there's so much shitty content in the real world is because even the best people don't really know how to perfect this art form. It's like a bar of soap that keeps slipping away from you. You might eventually be good enough to have a good grasp on it, but it'll always be right on the verge of slipping out of your fingers.

And I'll do a separate comment tomorrow or Saturday about tips I have for applicants. I actually do think there's a formula to getting in, certainly at USC, and probably at all film schools.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Dec 13, 2019)

Thank you for these candid responses. Absolutely helpful.

I plan to live about half an hour from campus. Is the parking situation pretty bad at SCA? Is it tough to get a parking pass? And do those who live some ways off campus come to regret it or feel at a disadvantage academically/socially?


----------



## courteroy (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh, since you're doing this AMA and are planning to respond to us future applicants, I have a question that I'd love to ask. When applying for grad school, are you allowed to apply to more than one discipline or do you have to commit to ONE program and apply to it alone? I want to apply to the producing program AND the tv writing program and am hoping I can submit two apps.

Thanks!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Dec 13, 2019)

courteroy said:


> Oh, since you're doing this AMA and are planning to respond to us future applicants, I have a question that I'd love to ask. When applying for grad school, are you allowed to apply to more than one discipline or do you have to commit to ONE program and apply to it alone? I want to apply to the producing program AND the tv writing program and am hoping I can submit two apps.
> 
> Thanks!



I just went through the application process a few weeks ago for Fall 2020. You can apply for up to 3 programs, but the recommendations, personal statements, portfolio, etc. need to be submitted to both programs separately. I'll let sharkb8 confirm or dispute that, though.

Source Info


----------



## courteroy (Dec 13, 2019)

truffleshuffle said:


> I just went through the application process a few weeks ago for Fall 2020. You can apply for up to 3 programs, but the recommendations, personal statements, portfolio, etc. need to be submitted to both programs separately. I'll let sharkb8 confirm or dispute that, though.
> 
> Source Info



Thanks! This is wonderful news.


----------



## sharkb8 (Dec 14, 2019)

truffleshuffle said:


> Thank you for these candid responses. Absolutely helpful.
> 
> I plan to live about half an hour from campus. Is the parking situation pretty bad at SCA? Is it tough to get a parking pass? And do those who live some ways off campus come to regret it or feel at a disadvantage academically/socially?


There are a few parking structures on campus. If you get your parking pass early enough, you can park at the Jefferson street structure, which is about a 3-5 minute walk from SCA. But if you wait to get your permit, or you have to wait for loan money to come through so you can purchase the pass (my situation) then Jefferson will likely be full, so you can get a parking permit for Royal street structure, which is an 8-10 minute walk from SCA, or Shrine structure, which is probably a 9-11 minute walk. There are a few 1 hour parking spots right outside SCA, but they're nearly always full, and they're only for 1 hour anyway. There's also street parking off campus but it's like a 15-20 minute walk. 

As far as living off campus, nearly every grad student does, but most of us are in apartments pretty close to USC. There are some people who live downtown or in Koreatown or out in the suburbs, and they seem to do perfectly fine, but I wouldn't recommend doing that unless you have a car. Also, just make sure to be aware that LA traffic is terrible. If you're trying to get to a 9AM or 6PM class, "half an hour off campus" is probably at least an hour away.

And if you live a ways away, but have a car or other means of transport, you should do just fine academically/socially. Since you'll be spending heavy amounts of time with your trio, you'll hear about chances to go get food together or go to an Escape Room or whatever activity your team wants to try. You'll likely have a day where there's class from 9-11:50 and then another class at 1, so you'll wind up finding classmates and eating with them. We all wind up doing that, so even if you live far away, there should be more than enough opportunity to socialize, and as long as you've factored in the driving time, you'll be fine academically too.


courteroy said:


> Oh, since you're doing this AMA and are planning to respond to us future applicants, I have a question that I'd love to ask. When applying for grad school, are you allowed to apply to more than one discipline or do you have to commit to ONE program and apply to it alone? I want to apply to the producing program AND the tv writing program and am hoping I can submit two apps.
> 
> Thanks!


It looks like truffleshuffle already got to this one. I believe you can apply to multiple programs. There's a general application you submit to USC, and then there's a separate application you send to your school of choice. Then you'd just submit two separate applications to the Producing/Writing programs. There's different people reviewing the materials for each of the different programs so you might get in at one and not get in at the other, or hopefully you get accepted at both .

That being said, if you were to get into both programs, I don't think you can actually take both programs at once. I do know that there are opportunities for Production Students to take Writing classes and we sometimes have Crit Studies students in our classes, so if you were to get into writing or producing, the opportunity to take some cross-segment courses would very likely be available at some point.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Dec 14, 2019)

You are the freaking MVP right now, man. That is really valuable information to know ahead of time (if one were to be accepted).

Two more questions: 

1) I see the first year is 8 credits and 8 credits of required courses, for a total of 16 credits. That results in a surprisingly low tuition cost of around 35k for the first year. Now is that the bare minimum for "full-time" that year, leaving room open for us to take one or two electives if desired (I'm really interested in taking an acting course)? Or is that first year a set curriculum that will not be added to or detracted from?

2) For electives, can we cross-register into other schools (such as the theater department), or will we be confined to departments within SCA (writing, producing, etc.)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 14, 2019)

What's been your favorite thing so far? Least favorite?

Any cool projects?

I'm loving your insightful answers. Thank you so much. It'll be so helpful to everyone.


----------



## sharkb8 (Dec 15, 2019)

truffleshuffle said:


> You are the freaking MVP right now, man. That is really valuable information to know ahead of time (if one were to be accepted).
> 
> Two more questions:
> 
> ...


1. You can take electives if you'd like. However I wouldn't recommend it. Looking at things in terms of "credits" is very misleading. Both 507 and 508 are absolutely exhausting classes. You are making projects every week, because you're working in a trio, so you make a film, then produce your partners, then DP your other partners, and each of you are switching off in different roles, so you're working on a project basically all the time. It's manageable, but it's a LOT to handle. A lot of people have mental breakdowns or anxiety (I had panic attacks during 507). So I wouldn't recommend adding any more stress on top of what you're already doing.

After the first year is done, you get to choose the classes you'll take, so it'd make more sense to plan your schedule around those electives after the first year is out of the way.

2. You can cross register within the SCA, but not into other schools. Ergo, you can't take law school, or theater school, or philosophy classes. That being said, there is an acting class available for cinema students. CTPR 454, with Anne DeSalvo. I hear good things about it so if you wanted to give it a shot that one could be worth doing. Also, in our directing classes, especially early on, we'll be directing our classmates, which means you'll get some chances to act there. Aaaaand, since there are so many projects, if you let people know you're willing to act, they'll sometimes cast you in their projects. I've been cast in several, enough that I probably could put together a reel if I wanted to. So the opportunities will be there .


Chris W said:


> What's been your favorite thing so far? Least favorite?
> 
> Any cool projects?
> 
> I'm loving your insightful answers. Thank you so much. It'll be so helpful to everyone.


Favorite Thing: I think my favorite thing has been a feeling. I don't get it all the time, but there are a few moments when my mind is on fire and my body is fully engaged, like I'm "in the zone". I've felt it occasionally while producing, AD'ing, or directing. There's a mess happening around me, there's a ton of stress and nobody knows how it'll all turn out, but just when it feels like it's not gonna work out, my brain zeroes in and comes up with a solution, and then we make it happen. I remember noticing the feeling during my first semester when it looked like we weren't gonna get the location we needed, but on the last day, I finally broke through and got ahold of the contact person we needed, and then I had to scramble to fill out all the forms just before the deadline, but I did it, and it was so incredibly satisfying to feel like I'd accomplished the impossible. I messaged my friend that evening "This makes me feel so alive". That may just be an individual thing for me, but it's what comes to mind when I think about what I've enjoyed most about this process so far.

Least Favorite: Ugh, when teammates drop the ball. I won't get too specific, but man it hurts when you throw hours and hours and hours of work and stress and pain into a project and then one person let's you down and it causes the whole project to lose the quality it could have had. It's a great learning experience, because that's going to happen in this industry, but it still hurts.

Cool Projects: Tons! They're all short films, but a lot of them are very exciting to be part of. Tbf, none of them are mind blowingly amazing, but they're fun to work on and I feel like I learn/improve every time I take part in a new project. So far I've been part of a friendly ghost story, a demon haunting story (I acted in that one) a monster horror short, a sexy vampire shoot, a documentary about sex and spirituality, a documentary about real life sorcerers, a film about a girl who kills her husband with poisoned brownies when she finds out he cheated on her, a story about a Priest who meets a beautiful girl, and a story about a WWII vet who gets his painful memories erased. And that's just scratching the surface there are a ton more projects I've been part of, all in just the first year.


----------



## jcho13 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi!
I'm going into USC this Spring and was looking at the laptop requirements. But I couldn't help but notice that the laptops requirements, although under the same configurations as those on the Apple Store, cost way more on USC's website and at the USC store. Do I have to get my laptop at the USC store or can I just get it online at the Apple Store? The configurations aren't really different at all. Also, where do I get the necessary programs, such as Adobe Creative Cloud from? Do they make you pick between AVID or Premiere Pro, etc.?
Any help would mean the world,
I really appreciate it.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Dec 16, 2019)

@sharkb8 Thank you for preventing me from possibly making a serious error my first semester. That does sound intense and I'm glad you made it through. And while I do plan to definitely take that acting class you graciously mentioned, I'm more interested in improving my writing and directing by becoming familiar with the language and processes of their craft.

And regarding the team member letting you down, is tarring and feathering still frowned upon by the administration?


----------



## Avec Love (Dec 19, 2019)

jcho13 said:


> Hi!
> I'm going into USC this Spring and was looking at the laptop requirements. But I couldn't help but notice that the laptops requirements, although under the same configurations as those on the Apple Store, cost way more on USC's website and at the USC store. Do I have to get my laptop at the USC store or can I just get it online at the Apple Store? The configurations aren't really different at all. Also, where do I get the necessary programs, such as Adobe Creative Cloud from? Do they make you pick between AVID or Premiere Pro, etc.?
> Any help would mean the world,
> I really appreciate it.




I'll fill in for sharkb8 on this one (Sounds like I'm a semester ahead of him). There's a lot of stress on the website and in the onboarding documents about getting the laptop and getting the right configurations for the laptop but I have yet to hear about or encounter a class that requires it. I believe the increased price at the USC store is due to the added Applecare warranty but I could be wrong. The main purpose of the laptop beyond normal word processing and access to the internet is going to be for the editing software (more on that later). If you think you're 100% positive that you'll do most of your editing off campus then you can go ahead and get that exact laptop. Otherwise, the requirements aren't so stringent as they make it seem. With that said, if you go through the bookstore you can probably very easily appeal financial aid for an increase in aid to match the cost of the laptop. 

A word on the editing labs: the editing labs on campus are pretty nice and they usually don't close until midnight. On the one hand that means they aren't 24 hours, but on the other hand you'll almost always have a computer for editing available to you at all times. They are nice and quiet, there are lockers you can purchase to store your drives and quite frankly it's a good place to meet people too. Even if you have a laptop and prefer to edit from your laptop, you will inevitably be in the Lab several times during the semester. 

I'm not aware of any need for Creative Cloud, but all software is purchased at the student's expense. With that said, you can appeal to financial aid to account for the expense of that software, and the appeal will be granted to you - just like any other expense that you incur over the course of a class. 

And finally, USC is an AVID school. All of the editing workstations use AVID, all of the editing professors pretty much only use AVID, the school retains the services of certified AVID instructors and in many cases your films will be screened directly off of the AVID timeline instead of from an export.


----------



## jcho13 (Dec 20, 2019)

Avec Love said:


> I'll fill in for sharkb8 on this one (Sounds like I'm a semester ahead of him). There's a lot of stress on the website and in the onboarding documents about getting the laptop and getting the right configurations for the laptop but I have yet to hear about or encounter a class that requires it. I believe the increased price at the USC store is due to the added Applecare warranty but I could be wrong. The main purpose of the laptop beyond normal word processing and access to the internet is going to be for the editing software (more on that later). If you think you're 100% positive that you'll do most of your editing off campus then you can go ahead and get that exact laptop. Otherwise, the requirements aren't so stringent as they make it seem. With that said, if you go through the bookstore you can probably very easily appeal financial aid for an increase in aid to match the cost of the laptop.
> 
> A word on the editing labs: the editing labs on campus are pretty nice and they usually don't close until midnight. On the one hand that means they aren't 24 hours, but on the other hand you'll almost always have a computer for editing available to you at all times. They are nice and quiet, there are lockers you can purchase to store your drives and quite frankly it's a good place to meet people too. Even if you have a laptop and prefer to edit from your laptop, you will inevitably be in the Lab several times during the semester.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Would you also know if there's a student discount for AVID or am I paying out of pocket for that as well?


----------



## Avec Love (Dec 20, 2019)

jcho13 said:


> Thank you! Would you also know if there's a student discount for AVID or am I paying out of pocket for that as well?



The student discount offered on the AVID website is quite substantial actually. The school doesn't offer anything more competitive than AVID itself does.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Dec 20, 2019)

AVID school huh? Well looks like I need to shift away from Premiere Pro. Sucks, since I have so many 3rd party tools and effects that are PP/FCP compatible but not Avid-friendly. Great to know that in advance so thank you.

What kind of out-of-pocket budget is the range for 507 and 508 projects?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 20, 2019)

truffleshuffle said:


> AVID school huh? Well looks like I need to shift away from Premiere Pro. Sucks, since I have so many 3rd party tools and effects that are PP/FCP compatible but not Avid-friendly. Great to know that in advance so thank you.
> 
> What kind of out-of-pocket budget is the range for 507 and 508 projects?


I'm an editor and producer in television now. A very well known and popular show for Discovery. 95% of ALL television and film* is still Avid so it'd be good to learn it.

The more you can learn and use the better though.

*Completely made up number but it feels right. At least all the GOOD paying jobs for real stuff is avid.


----------



## Avec Love (Dec 20, 2019)

truffleshuffle said:


> AVID school huh? Well looks like I need to shift away from Premiere Pro. Sucks, since I have so many 3rd party tools and effects that are PP/FCP compatible but not Avid-friendly. Great to know that in advance so thank you.
> 
> What kind of out-of-pocket budget is the range for 507 and 508 projects?



I think they've changed the curriculum for both classes since I've taken them but when I was in 507 we directed 2 films and in neither film were we allowed to spend more than $300. I believe now students do 3 films in 507 but I would be surprised if the budget cap was much higher. In 508 you direct 1 film whose budget is $1200 (can be raised to $1500 on individual basis upon appeal) - you also work on two other films in different roles. 

Unfortunately, during the times that students are taking these classes, everyone is new, untested and there is a tendency to try and impress one another. Lots of people unknowingly try to make $3,000 movies for $300. I'll echo Sharkb8 above and say that it's best to look at these projects as exercises and experiments in applying the techniques that hopefully you are learning. 

Since I'm already on the topic of the first year curriculum, it warrants mentioning that 507 and 508 are broken up in to segments by specialty. Depending on the day of the week you will be in either a cinematography, producing, direction, editing or sound section. For 507 the directing section is considered the "core" class and for 508 the producing section is considered the "core" class. For 507 there is also a directing "lab" that meets one day a week in which you will learn mostly about script analysis and directing actors. 

In addition, 507 and 508 also have companion "writing" classes. First semester is a short screenplay writing workshop and second semester is a script analysis lecture. I felt like I got a lot out of these classes and I even had a writing background already. 

You can see how the first year can be quite a handful.


----------



## oreillyoa (Dec 23, 2019)

Hey mate, thank you for all the super useful information! I'm going to be starting in Film & TV production next semester and was wondering what most students do during the summer? Do most find internships in LA? Do they find work overseas? Do you know if the internships paid or generally unpaid? If it's not internships, what else do students take part in? 

I'm trying to figure out how I can offset the cost of attending with work or with internships that could possibly help later on! 

Any help is hugely appreciated!


----------



## Avec Love (Dec 23, 2019)

oreillyoa said:


> Hey mate, thank you for all the super useful information! I'm going to be starting in Film & TV production next semester and was wondering what most students do during the summer? Do most find internships in LA? Do they find work overseas? Do you know if the internships paid or generally unpaid? If it's not internships, what else do students take part in?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how I can offset the cost of attending with work or with internships that could possibly help later on!
> 
> Any help is hugely appreciated!



Here's the reality: In no uncertain terms, unless you've got alternative sources of funding (ala parents are willing to contribute, huge scholarship, etc), it's inevitable that you'll be paying a bulk of your costs by taking on debt. Here's some things that I know exist that may help. 

1. scholarships: the school offers a lot of scholarships and there are scholarships outside of school as well. As alluded to above since there are a lot of scholarship opportunities then you should definitely apply but do you research and apply to other graduate scholarships as wel. 

2. Student Assistantships. Production students (you will be a production student) are not allowed to TA classes but they can be Student Assistants. Student Assistants either assist an instructor with a specific class OR they can work in one of the several equipment centers handling rentals and returns. The basic pay for this is minimum wage but for classes with a significant workload you can also get an additional stipend that essentially acts as a scholarship. 

3. Internships: I'm not at the point where I'm doing much with internships but there are an innumerable amount of internships in LA. The classic rule of thumb is that interns are unpaid and it has been this way for a long time. There's been a big push to change this industry, especially since internships aren't the only way to get connected or make films anymore, so there's that. Still, for students choosing to work over the summer - this is typically one of the better options. 

With respect to summer, at least one summer session will probably be taken up by a class just because of how the graduation requirements and course maps line up. It's not inevitable but you also shouldn't assume that your summers will be completely free of school.


----------



## oreillyoa (Dec 27, 2019)

Thank you so much, that's an incredible amount of information. Very interested to learn that a summer will be taken up by a summer session.

I wondered about the social atmosphere amongst students? Do people ever go out at night or do fun stuff on campus? It sounds like every waking moment is filled with film stuff (which I agree is what I signed up for), but do students find things to do outside of class work or is there just no time?

Does the work load change in the second year? Does it become more specialized and focused? Do you end up working on less films but of better quality? 

Also, Happy Holidays to everyone!!! ?


----------



## Avec Love (Dec 28, 2019)

oreillyoa said:


> Thank you so much, that's an incredible amount of information. Very interested to learn that a summer will be taken up by a summer session.
> 
> I wondered about the social atmosphere amongst students? Do people ever go out at night or do fun stuff on campus? It sounds like every waking moment is filled with film stuff (which I agree is what I signed up for), but do students find things to do outside of class work or is there just no time?
> 
> ...




These are all good and important questions. The answer to the first question is that yes, although there is a lot of pressure and a lot of work, students do find time to hang out and (try) to relax. With exception to the notorious second semester where you don't have much time to spend outside of your assigned trio, most of the time who you interact with socially is determined by class schedule. Then again, it's also important to note that this is Grad School and so students have more obligations and social interests outside of the program. Some will be married, some will have children, etc.

As for how the program changes in the second year: there are two important changes (I think). The first is that with the exception of CTPR 506, which you can take at any time, what classes you take are nearly entirely up to you. Because of this, how busy your semester is is probably up to you. No matter what though, you'll probably still be busy. The second thing that happens is that classes get a bit more specialized, not just around a discipline but around a specific topic in that discipline. For example, intermediate directing classes tend to focus on directing actors, as opposed to camera. The first year is more about getting your feet wet by just making movies, any movie. The latter semesters are about honing specific skills. 

However, this doesn't necessarily mean that you'll be making more or fewer films, nor that the films will be higher quality or lower quality. For example, in Advanced Directing you probably make more films than in 508 and they are of similar quality. In Visual Expressions you make only one film and it's probably much lower quality (this is up to you). In Production III you make a single film at a semi-professional quality. It's also notable that after the first year you could spend the rest of the time without ever directing another film - it's up to you.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 8, 2020)

It's been awhile but I have a couple more questions. 

1) Attending Admitted Students Day is _strongly_ _encouraged_ for anyone fortunate enough to be admitted or waitlisted. But other than the cool aspect of seeing the facilities and faculty for maybe the first time, and mingling with your future peers, is there any significant disadvantage for those unable to attend? (I would definitely try to go if I got in, but I'm just not sure what my midterm/paper situation will be like around whatever weekend it falls upon!)

2) The First Year curriculum seems pretty set, and for good reason. So from what I've been hearing from you guys and others is that electives aren't generally done until Second Year. Tuition actually seems pretty cheap (relatively) the First Year (~$35k for 2019-2020) compared to other major film schools ($50k-70k). But the Second Year, I guess we're given a bit more breathing room to take more credits (and thus our tuition will shoot up accordingly). Do people tend to load up on the cool electives they've always wanted, or are people still keeping a trim credit load at around 8 units per semester? If I were to be accepted, I'd be really keen on taking intermediate and advanced directing, AND a TV pilot course (which I hear is a year long sequence?), AND a screenwriting course. Not to mention a pitching class that I hear is pretty valuable and 506 which is required. Is that just like way too ambitious of someone in their Second Year? I'd definitely want to be the type to do one thing really well rather than put mediocre time and effort into too many endeavors. And yes, I know these questions are like waayyy down the line for someone who hasn't even been accepted yet, but that's just how I am lol


----------



## Avec Love (Jan 9, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> It's been awhile but I have a couple more questions.
> 
> 1) Attending Admitted Students Day is _strongly_ _encouraged_ for anyone fortunate enough to be admitted or waitlisted. But other than the cool aspect of seeing the facilities and faculty for maybe the first time, and mingling with your future peers, is there any significant disadvantage for those unable to attend? (I would definitely try to go if I got in, but I'm just not sure what my midterm/paper situation will be like around whatever weekend it falls upon!)
> 
> 2) The First Year curriculum seems pretty set, and for good reason. So from what I've been hearing from you guys and others is that electives aren't generally done until Second Year. Tuition actually seems pretty cheap (relatively) the First Year (~$35k for 2019-2020) compared to other major film schools ($50k-70k). But the Second Year, I guess we're given a bit more breathing room to take more credits (and thus our tuition will shoot up accordingly). Do people tend to load up on the cool electives they've always wanted, or are people still keeping a trim credit load at around 8 units per semester? If I were to be accepted, I'd be really keen on taking intermediate and advanced directing, AND a TV pilot course (which I hear is a year long sequence?), AND a screenwriting course. Not to mention a pitching class that I hear is pretty valuable and 506 which is required. Is that just like way too ambitious of someone in their Second Year? I'd definitely want to be the type to do one thing really well rather than put mediocre time and effort into too many endeavors. And yes, I know these questions are like waayyy down the line for someone who hasn't even been accepted yet, but that's just how I am lol




1. Admitted Students day is a transparent sales pitch - they're trying to convince you to attend and because they get good results when people go through the whole Admitted Students day thing, they try to make it sound all but mandatory with the "strongly encouraged" bit. There's a little bit of lunch, a small info session, a tour and a lot of ego stroking. 

If you can get past the artifice, there are a lot of legitimately great reasons to attend. First, if you are trying to decide between schools you should definitely go to this event. The most important thing about going to film school are the people you meet along the way, and because USC is so good at capitalizing on FOMO, a lot of prospective students attend this event. You get to mingle with all of them, get a sense of the cohort, not just production students but also interactive design students, animation students, etc. 

Additionally, even if you're sure you want to go to USC there are lots of relationships that get formed on this day. One of my closest creative relationships is with the first person I met during accepted students day. Furthermore all of the department heads show up for this day and they are encouraged to go around and mingle with the students during the event - again the one on one time with a department head is worth the price of a plain ticket. 

Probably the least important reason to go is that it's legitimately pretty fun. Our cohort had lunch in one of the big sound stages, with the elephant doors open and the trappings of physical production all around. I had never been on a sound stage before so I was in love. 

2. I'll break this in to two parts - money and time: 

money: So keep in mind there are three years. Tuition is relatively constant throughout those three years and more importantly - you'll probably be taking somewhere around 54 credits total regardless of how busy one semester is over the other. Most of the cost of tuition is basically the same for everyone. The variance in cost comes from self-funding projects. Some students get by with paying very little for their projects (or none at all after their first year) and some end up putting absurd amounts of money up to self-fund their films. With some of the more advanced projects the school is actually pretty good about helping you find a way to raise the money you need but at the end of the day, it's up to you. 

time: the courses you describe being interested in are very reasonable - you won't get to them all in your second year but that's not really important anyway, you've got probably another 5 semester to take classes after your first year. Most classes are somewhere around 2 credit hours (advanced production classes can be up to 6), that means about 4 classes a semester. More than likely you will find yourself take more than one class that you're not that interested in just to fill out the 8 credit hour requirement. There's plenty of room to explore it's just a matter of fitting it all within your academic map and making sure that you'll be able to graduate on time with all the classes that you really wanted to take. The academic advisement at SCA is pretty great and there are mandatory meetings every semester to make sure your map makes sense so there shouldn't be any fear there.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey! I am an international applicant for the Directing/Film Production MFA FALL 2020 and I would like to ask you a question regarding the program that is very important to me.

My ultimate goal is very specific and obvious - I want to shoot a feature fiction movies. But not a huge-blockbuster-Hollywood type of movies, but rather a movie that would someone classify as indie. Existential horror or maybe some provocative cinema or both - with visual and narrative experiments etc. In the perfect scenario of my future I'm working with A24 entertainment company on my own feature film - something like Hereditary, Lighthouse or even Lars von Trier-type of cinema.

And in a few articles I found a disturbing information about the USC that it's not actually a place for "future indie filmmakers" and I'm wondering why would someone say that. I heard that AFI is a better place for my goals but I did not apply to it because they require two films and I had only one. But it's not a case - I know that USC is one of the best (if not the best) film schools in the world, so why how it can actually be a bad choice for someone who maybe wants to make "indie" films? I hope that it's not true and, if anyone knows, someone can help me understand what is the actual difference between the programs and why USC sometimes referred to as a place that I would not fit in with my specific goals.


----------



## BigSpeaker12 (Mar 27, 2020)

I heard that not everyone gets a chance to direct there own film. I wanted to know how true that is and how much you have to push to get your own film made.


----------



## Avec Love (Mar 27, 2020)

BigSpeaker12 said:


> I heard that not everyone gets a chance to direct there own film. I wanted to know how true that is and how much you have to push to get your own film made.



The short answer to this is: Yes you will have the opportunity to direct your own work. Almost the entire first year is devoted to directing your own shorts. 

There are only a few "limited access" classes where you essentially have to apply. One example is CTPR 546 where you make an advanced narrative short with a whole crew. Essentially you have to submit a reel in order to be chosen as a director (the caveat here is that you cannot direct your own script). There is also an independent project ("Thesis") class, CTPR 581/582. You act as the Director/Producer and potentially writer (if you like) in an indie process whereby you submit your script and a semblance of a "package" to the class in order to get selected.

However, I'm going to read in to your question a bit and clarify that almost all films at USC are self-funded (either out of pocket or through student debt) and all of the films that you direct in your first year have pretty restrictive budget caps on them (which I think is a good thing). 

There are a few opportunities at the school where almost nothing comes out of pocket. The best example is the aforementioned advanced productions like CTPR 546 has a budget cap but that budget is provided by the school (for the most part). 

So yes you will get to direct your own stuff before you are done. You could probably make up to 20 some odd films by the time that you are done if you wanted to. However, unless you are rich or a fantastic producer, they probably won't all be shot on an Alexa Mini.


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 28, 2020)

Avec Love said:


> The short answer to this is: Yes you will have the opportunity to direct your own work. Almost the entire first year is devoted to directing your own shorts.
> 
> There are only a few "limited access" classes where you essentially have to apply. One example is CTPR 546 where you make an advanced narrative short with a whole crew. Essentially you have to submit a reel in order to be chosen as a director (the caveat here is that you cannot direct your own script). There is also an independent project ("Thesis") class, CTPR 581/582. You act as the Director/Producer and potentially writer (if you like) in an indie process whereby you submit your script and a semblance of a "package" to the class in order to get selected.
> 
> ...



How many people get chosen for the CTPR 546 and 581 classes and is the application competitive? Based on your note about Alexa Mini, are those shorts shot on Alexa Mini?


----------



## Avec Love (Mar 28, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> How many people get chosen for the CTPR 546 and 581 classes and is the application competitive? Based on your note about Alexa Mini, are those shorts shot on Alexa Mini?



It depends on what you mean by chosen. There are about three scripts chosen for each semester. The script selection process can be pretty competitive. The same committee selects a producer and a director. From there, each above the line position (dp, sound, pd, etc) will get selected by the producers and director. All above the line positions (including AD) take the class. 

For the Thesis films I believe it's 12 projects that get chosen per semester. A director and producer is chosen and then that team is responsible for crewing up. Nobody else but the original filmmaker takes the class. 

I don't think USC has any Alexa Mini's but they do have a few high end cameras that you are allowed to use for specific classes. I believe the CTPR 546 shoots with an F5 and the 581's have access to RED cameras (I don't remember what kind). However, the producers are in control of the budget, if they want to spend their money renting an Alexa Mini they can do that. On occasion, you will see a thesis (581) shoot on film.


----------



## crashpad311 (Apr 5, 2020)

Avec Love said:


> I'll fill in for sharkb8 on this one (Sounds like I'm a semester ahead of him). There's a lot of stress on the website and in the onboarding documents about getting the laptop and getting the right configurations for the laptop but I have yet to hear about or encounter a class that requires it. I believe the increased price at the USC store is due to the added Applecare warranty but I could be wrong. The main purpose of the laptop beyond normal word processing and access to the internet is going to be for the editing software (more on that later). If you think you're 100% positive that you'll do most of your editing off campus then you can go ahead and get that exact laptop. Otherwise, the requirements aren't so stringent as they make it seem. With that said, if you go through the bookstore you can probably very easily appeal financial aid for an increase in aid to match the cost of the laptop.



Hey @Avec Love -- first of all thank you, these are *extremely* helpful answers. You mention appealing to financial aid for an increase -- does this mean an increase in loans or do they actually give you the money to get whatever laptop/software you need for a class? What types of things do students typically appeal for?


----------



## Avec Love (Apr 5, 2020)

crashpad311 said:


> Hey @Avec Love -- first of all thank you, these are *extremely* helpful answers. You mention appealing to financial aid for an increase -- does this mean an increase in loans or do they actually give you the money to get whatever laptop/software you need for a class? What types of things do students typically appeal for?



It is an increase in the amount of loans you can take out, it is not a grant. Really any increase to the cost of your education not accounted for by financial aid can be cause for appeal. Anywhere from your parking pass to the cost of making a film (there are upper limits to these, the details of which I'm not sure about). Obviously borrowing more money has its drawbacks and that's a decision everyone has to make on their own.


----------



## opqwhj (Apr 6, 2020)

sharkb8 said:


> Do it. Ask me things. And I will tell you answers. Yup.


Hello. I wonder if cinematography students would have some required or selected courses to learn the real film, the celluloid?


----------



## Sisyphus (Apr 6, 2020)

sharkb8 said:


> And I'll do a separate comment tomorrow or Saturday about tips I have for applicants. I actually do think there's a formula to getting in, certainly at USC, and probably at all film schools.



Hi. First of all, thank you for doing this, it is really helpful. You were mentioned about some tips and also you've said that there is a formula to getting in but after that you go silent . I was wondering, are you still here and would you please share these tips?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 17, 2020)

sharkb8 said:


> Do it. Ask me things. And I will tell you answers. Yup.


@sharkb8 I'm thinking of putting together an article on the site on something like "Film School in the time of COVID" to help current applicants and people who may be attending schools in the fall. I'd love to be able to interview you (or one of the site's writers will) about how the pandemic is currently affecting you at the school and what the school's plans are for the fall if any. Would this be something that you're interested in? 

Thanks! I think it'd be a great help for the people on the site.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 20, 2020)

Have any answers for these two new questions on the USC page:



			USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) - Questions


----------



## sharkb8 (Apr 21, 2020)

Chris W said:


> @sharkb8 I'm thinking of putting together an article on the site on something like "Film School in the time of COVID" to help current applicants and people who may be attending schools in the fall. I'd love to be able to interview you (or one of the site's writers will) about how the pandemic is currently affecting you at the school and what the school's plans are for the fall if any. Would this be something that you're interested in?
> 
> Thanks! I think it'd be a great help for the people on the site.


Sure I'm down! We just picture locked the project I was working on all semester (hence why I haven't been around for a couple months) but now that it's done I have time to respond to everybody and I have fresh knowledge of exactly what USC is doing during COVID!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 21, 2020)

sharkb8 said:


> Sure I'm down! We just picture locked the project I was working on all semester (hence why I haven't been around for a couple months) but now that it's done I have time to respond to everybody and I have fresh knowledge of exactly what USC is doing during COVID!


Awesome. @Kira will be doing the interview. I'll have her get in touch with you.


----------



## truffleshuffle (May 9, 2020)

@Avec Love @sharkb8 I'm slated to begin Production in Fall 2020 (thanks for your generous advice these past few months), but obviously this whole coronavirus business has me worried. I have a specific question about 507, and although you both have already taken it, I'm wondering if you've heard of any specific things they've done to overcome remote learning challenges, any unresolved frustrations, etc. for this course in particular.


----------



## sharkb8 (May 9, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> @Avec Love @sharkb8 I'm slated to begin Production in Fall 2020 (thanks for your generous advice these past few months), but obviously this whole coronavirus business has me worried. I have a specific question about 507, and although you both have already taken it, I'm wondering if you've heard of any specific things they've done to overcome remote learning challenges, any unresolved frustrations, etc. for this course in particular.


I'm SA'ing for a 507 section in Fall, do you know who your professors are slated to be? It's possible you might be in my section.

From what I understand, there are a few possibilities for how classes could take place

1. Classes could resume as normal, and if a new coronavirus resurgence starts popping up, classes would transition to online Zoom sessions.
2. It's possible that all classes will be online, if coronavirus remains a heavy threat stretching into the Fall.
3. (Likely) I believe that classes will be happening in person, but that an option will be available for every session to be taken remotely on Zoom. So some people who can make it will be there in person, and those who are restricted will get equal credit by being online.

I SA'd 290 this semester, which is the undergrad version of 507. Once Coronavirus hit we had to go online. That absolutely did cause issues for trying to train students in lighting or directing actors, because without actually being there in person, it's all theory, no practicality. We did make adjustments, changing up the requirements so that students could use their iPhones to shoot, and we showed them how to use household lights to set scenes. It's not the same experience, but it still does help, and it's the best that can be done given the circumstances. 

That being said, writing, much of producing, and in class presentations were all just as doable via Zoom, so there was still relevant information that was able to transition to online sessions. 

Ultimately nobody knows for sure what the environment will be like come Fall. If classes are fully online, some of us are considering taking a gap semester. If online schooling bothers you, that may be a consideration for you. But it's likely that there will be all, most, or at least some sessions taking place in person, so hopefully it'll still be a good experience.


----------



## truffleshuffle (May 10, 2020)

sharkb8 said:


> I'm SA'ing for a 507 section in Fall, do you know who your professors are slated to be? It's possible you might be in my section.
> 
> From what I understand, there are a few possibilities for how classes could take place
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this. It's helpful to get some insight from the inside because SCA has been pretty much radio silent for all of us incoming students so far, besides touching on it during Admitted Students Day at the beginning of April. None of us know about our schedules or teachers yet, but what we've been hearing from current/former MFA students is that we won't know which sections we're assigned to until possibly August/during orientation.


----------



## crashpad311 (May 10, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Thanks a lot for this. It's helpful to get some insight from the inside because SCA has been pretty much radio silent for all of us incoming students so far, besides touching on it during Admitted Students Day at the beginning of April. None of us know about our schedules or teachers yet, but what we've been hearing from current/former MFA students is that we won't know which sections we're assigned to until possibly August/during orientation.


@sharkb8 do we know if incoming students are allowed to take gap semesters? My understanding was that it wasn't allowed.


----------



## sharkb8 (May 11, 2020)

crashpad311 said:


> @sharkb8 do we know if incoming students are allowed to take gap semesters? My understanding was that it wasn't allowed.


I'm not sure what the situation is for each of you on whether you committed or not. But I know a lot of people in my class (Spring admits) had deferred to Spring from the Fall when they first started, so I know it's technically possible.  Whether or not that would be the best scenario for you is entirely up to each individual to determine. And regardless, I do believe that the Fall semester will still be worth doing, albeit with some abnormal restrictions due to the global issues.

Also, I'm not sure if y'all get this email or only current students, but SCA Dean Elizabeth Daley just sent out this update about Fall plans:

"Dear Students,

As a follow up to the message you received from Provost Zukoski about the University’s *Project Restart,* we want to assure you that we as your faculty and staff are actively preparing and planning for the Fall 2020 semester. Several course models are being designed so that you will have opportunities for hands-on production experiences in the classes that traditionally offer them. We know how important it is for you to be able to engage in actual production. Given the mandated restrictions that are currently in place, which we anticipate will continue into the fall, these courses will need to follow all public health requirements and be augmented to accommodate recommended social distancing, the use of personal protective equipment, heightened sanitation of collaborative and lab spaces and equipment, among other protocols to ensure the safety and health of students, faculty, and support staff. We expect that these adjustments can be made.

As studios and production companies are formulating a new way forward given the realities of the global pandemic, so must we. We are working closely with our industry to follow the guidelines being established on professional sets as well as with the University. 

While we anticipate that large lecture classes may still need to be partially online we hope that it will be possible to have smaller in person discussion groups and seminars, again following appropriate safety measures. We recognize that a return to a “new normal” is a dynamic process which will continue to change and evolve, and so will our plans to meet those challenges. 

We look forward to sharing information with you as we move forward toward fall, but should you have any questions, please feel free to reach out to your faculty or email: communications@cinema.usc.edu

Sincerely,

Elizabeth M. Daley
Dean"


----------



## BigSpeaker12 (May 27, 2020)

I'm considering applying for spring 21. do you have any tips for the application or if I should wait til fall to apply?


----------



## sharkb8 (Jun 2, 2020)

BigSpeaker12 said:


> I'm considering applying for spring 21. do you have any tips for the application or if I should wait til fall to apply?


Yes indeed! I say go for it. Spring admits are just as well thought of as Fall admits. I'm a Spring admit myself, and it's been great for me so far. There's literally no difference between the courses you'll take if you entered in Fall. Every class you would take in the Fall cycles in both Spring/Fall, so everybody's always on a level playing field. And if you're wondering "will people think less of me for being a Spring admit" the answer is "not in the slightest". I also think Spring is a good time to apply because less people are aiming for Spring, so if your application is good, you theoretically would have less competition.

So the main tip I'll give you is to write, rewrite, then rewrite, then rewrite, then restructure, then rewrite, etc., your personal statement this summer. That is the crucial thing that will get you into film school, because it's where you showcase your individualism. It's where you show that the story of your life is one that has led you to film school, and which showcases you as a unique individual with life experiences that are truly your own. It's the most important thing to get you into a film school, and you have all summer to make it perfect. And feel free to send it to me if you need an extra pair of eyes .


----------



## BigSpeaker12 (Jun 5, 2020)

sharkb8 said:


> Yes indeed! I say go for it. Spring admits are just as well thought of as Fall admits. I'm a Spring admit myself, and it's been great for me so far. There's literally no difference between the courses you'll take if you entered in Fall. Every class you would take in the Fall cycles in both Spring/Fall, so everybody's always on a level playing field. And if you're wondering "will people think less of me for being a Spring admit" the answer is "not in the slightest". I also think Spring is a good time to apply because less people are aiming for Spring, so if your application is good, you theoretically would have less competition.
> 
> So the main tip I'll give you is to write, rewrite, then rewrite, then rewrite, then restructure, then rewrite, etc., your personal statement this summer. That is the crucial thing that will get you into film school, because it's where you showcase your individualism. It's where you show that the story of your life is one that has led you to film school, and which showcases you as a unique individual with life experiences that are truly your own. It's the most important thing to get you into a film school, and you have all summer to make it perfect. And feel free to send it to me if you need an extra pair of eyes .


Thank you, I'll start writing my statement sometime this week. I have a 5 page version I wrote for a writing class and I think I'll try to edit it down some.

Edit: could I send a the 5 page version? I could use some help on what parts to cut out and expand on.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jun 11, 2020)

What are the pros and cons of going for a 546 directing gig vs. a 581 directing gig at the end of the program?

One pro for 581 I guess is that you can direct your own script. I wonder if you have the strict 12 min. time limit that 546 does?


----------



## Rohithaashv Gugulothu (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey shark8! I'm Rohith from India. I'm looking forward to apply to the *MFA in Film Production *for the spring intake. I thought you would be the right person to shoot some questions at. 

I am going to be honest, except for having made a 4 minute POV film, I have no visual portfolio as such. I do, however, have the experience of having studied Film Studies (minor) during my undergrad. Even my dissertation was a culmination of Psychology and Film Studies. I have bunch of short scripts I can use as my portfolio. I also finished a screenwriting course (weekend certificate course) and am currently working on a web-series (currently under production) as a writing consultant and dialogue writer.

A) Do you think the lack of portfolio films per se, will reflect poorly in my application? Will it be a major deterrent?
B) Do you advice me to apply to both, the screenwriting and production courses in order to bolster my chances of getting in?
C) Generally how long do they take to revert with the decision?

Also, I would like to share my Personal Statement with you and like to get your feedback on it. May be, if possible even have a look at yours, if that's fine with you!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Avec Love (Jun 15, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> What are the pros and cons of going for a 546 directing gig vs. a 581 directing gig at the end of the program?
> 
> One pro for 581 I guess is that you can direct your own script. I wonder if you have the strict 12 min. time limit that 546 does?



546 tends to be better organized, there is a guaranteed pot of money for the film and there is a grade on the line for most people working on the film so the incentive to participate is there. Those are the three main benefits. The scripts are hit or miss, and so are the films, but the process itself is a fantastic learning experience. Many students in above the line roles are paired so that two people are doing the same role (this has its drawbacks and its benefits) except for Director and Cinematographer. As Director you have a lot of attention and pressure on you, but this could be a good thing depending on how you like to work. There is a no-exceptions 12 minute cutoff for the film and for many directors starting out, this might be a number that's tough to hit without significant sacrifices. 

581 (and its counterpart 582) tends to be less strict in terms of length - what you submit to the class has to conform to a certain page count (I think 15) but my understanding is that in post, they are less strict about the final runtime. Some advantages of the class is that it takes place over the course of three semesters, instead of one semester, dedicated to pre-production, production and post-production respectively. The loose structure of the class means that you are in nearly total control of the process - you can make the movie pretty much however you want to. You can shoot a oner for 16 minutes on 70mm in the Bahamas, provided you can pay for it. There is no budget cap, from what I know. If you could find somebody to spend a million dollars on your short film, you can have a million dollar short film - of course the school does nothing to match or raise money for the film - that's kind of all on you. I'd say this is the main drawback - it's potentially the most costly class you could take in SCA and one with the least structure/support. The likelihood of making a succesful film that ends up being worth the cost is very low. If you take this class - it's worth trying to make a film that's in the 3k-5k range and not in the 30k range (which is what a lot of students end up shooting for).


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jun 17, 2020)

Avec Love said:


> 546 tends to be better organized, there is a guaranteed pot of money for the film and there is a grade on the line for most people working on the film so the incentive to participate is there. Those are the three main benefits. The scripts are hit or miss, and so are the films, but the process itself is a fantastic learning experience. Many students in above the line roles are paired so that two people are doing the same role (this has its drawbacks and its benefits) except for Director and Cinematographer. As Director you have a lot of attention and pressure on you, but this could be a good thing depending on how you like to work. There is a no-exceptions 12 minute cutoff for the film and for many directors starting out, this might be a number that's tough to hit without significant sacrifices.
> 
> 581 (and its counterpart 582) tends to be less strict in terms of length - what you submit to the class has to conform to a certain page count (I think 15) but my understanding is that in post, they are less strict about the final runtime. Some advantages of the class is that it takes place over the course of three semesters, instead of one semester, dedicated to pre-production, production and post-production respectively. The loose structure of the class means that you are in nearly total control of the process - you can make the movie pretty much however you want to. You can shoot a oner for 16 minutes on 70mm in the Bahamas, provided you can pay for it. There is no budget cap, from what I know. If you could find somebody to spend a million dollars on your short film, you can have a million dollar short film - of course the school does nothing to match or raise money for the film - that's kind of all on you. I'd say this is the main drawback - it's potentially the most costly class you could take in SCA and one with the least structure/support. The likelihood of making a succesful film that ends up being worth the cost is very low. If you take this class - it's worth trying to make a film that's in the 3k-5k range and not in the 30k range (which is what a lot of students end up shooting for).


Wow thanks for this. I know I'm planning way far ahead, but it seems that 581 is the long-term goal that I'd find the most satisfying. I had no idea about the 3-semester length of the whole process though. So I take it that we'd need to apply during the 1st semester of our Second Year considering it's a 3-year MFA? Wow that comes up quick then. That means we'd need to really develop a strong idea and pitch in the summer between First and Second Year for this culmination project!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jun 17, 2020)

Rohithaashv Gugulothu said:


> Hey shark8! I'm Rohith from India. I'm looking forward to apply to the *MFA in Film Production *for the spring intake. I thought you would be the right person to shoot some questions at.
> 
> I am going to be honest, except for having made a 4 minute POV film, I have no visual portfolio as such. I do, however, have the experience of having studied Film Studies (minor) during my undergrad. Even my dissertation was a culmination of Psychology and Film Studies. I have bunch of short scripts I can use as my portfolio. I also finished a screenwriting course (weekend certificate course) and am currently working on a web-series (currently under production) as a writing consultant and dialogue writer.
> 
> ...


Hey Rohithaashv, I was just recently admitted for this upcoming Fall so I can answer C. The deadline was Nov. 15 and they started sending out interview requests the first week of January. Admissions decisions for international applicants started coming out the last few days of February and for domestic applicants the first week of March. It was kind of a rolling process after that.

And regarding what the admissions committee (adcom) is looking for, read it directly from the horse's mouth here in an incredibly informative and eye-opening interview: How to get Into USC Film School: An Interview With an SCA Admissions Committee Member


----------



## Tammy (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi there, my internship supervisor asks me about what do I want him to put in my recommendation letter. So what should recommendation letter specifically mention to increase the chances of being admitted?


----------



## Rohithaashv Gugulothu (Jun 18, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Hey Rohithaashv, I was just recently admitted for this upcoming Fall so I can answer C. The deadline was Nov. 15 and they started sending out interview requests the first week of January. Admissions decisions for international applicants started coming out the last few days of February and for domestic applicants the first week of March. It was kind of a rolling process after that.
> 
> And regarding what the admissions committee (adcom) is looking for, read it directly from the horse's mouth here in an incredibly informative and eye-opening interview: How to get Into USC Film School: An Interview With an SCA Admissions Committee Member


Thank you so so much! That was mighty useful!


----------



## afilmcionado (Jul 2, 2020)

In light of the new comments about the program in the Spring 2021 thread, I wonder if anyone can provide some extra perspectives or not? How true are these comments?


----------

